# Vario vs. hand grinders



## GrimboNick (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi,

We have a Vario (steel burrs) which we use for brewed coffee (V60, Chemex and syphon). However, I've been wondering whether we might get better results with a decent hand grinder? I have looked at the Lido 2, and the Made by Knock Feldgrind and Hausgrind (although reports of their customer service and not knowing when more stock will be available put me off a bit).

I'd be grateful for any thoughts!

Nick.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Vario has 54mm burr set - Lido 2 48mm and Felgrind/Hausgrind 38mm.

Used to own a Vario with steel burr set and its performance as a pour over grinder was good. Also have a Hausgrind and whilst excellent doesn't, IMO, outperform the Vario.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Nope - Vario is much, much better.

JP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Being honest the supply of knock grinders is at a stand still currently so if you want something soonish your choice is lido v baratza


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I wouldn't look past my hausgrind for all my coffee needs, which are exclusively brewed.

But... The weekend technivorm basket does wind me up when I need 75g and have to grind twice to get it. It is then I need electric for laziness and ease.

But it not because the hand grinder isn't up to it. The hands on approach of the grinder is fun, but I am not sure I would get one if I had a Vario already. It would be for he sake of it rather than as an UPGRADE.

Nice to have, but no need.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the Vario with steel burrs really is a pretty good choice for brewed, unless you have the inclination to go the EK43 / Compak 120 route!


----------

